# Making Sushi at home



## sw2geeks (Aug 29, 2014)

How to make sushi at home... including where to get the fish! 

I found Central Market 's secret stash of sushi grade fish. They have Tuna, Salmon, BBQ eel and Hamachi in a freezer labeled "Frozen Seafood" at the Fort Worth store. I use to have to travel to North Dallas to get the fish.

Shot a step-by-step video with sushi chef Thomas Reese on what you need to buy and how to prepare sushi at home.

[video=youtube_share;Y3wUntEvUAw]http://youtu.be/Y3wUntEvUAw[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 29, 2014)

That man needs a yanagiba stat! Overall I enjoyed the video and the fact that having never tried making sushi before, the video presented it in a non-intimidating way. The music though was tough to stomach uke: . As alway, I appreciate you sharing your photos, articles and videos! Also wanted to note that the camera work was rock solid, nice!


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks Pete, since the video was for beginners we decided to use a slandered chefs knife to make it less intimidating. Sorry about the music.


----------



## mistascoopa (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice video work you did there.


----------



## Clarence (Aug 30, 2014)

I still can't roll to save my life.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Central market is a great store. I've found their selection of seafood and meats to be awesome (at least at westgate in Austin)

I've made sushi once from their sushi stash. It was very good quality. 

Thanks for the vid, maybe I'll get back into it.


----------



## XooMG (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the video! I think the romaji for &#25569;&#12426;&#23551;&#21496; is _nigiri_, but otherwise it looks very useful. The California roll is not something I've tried before, but looks good.

Music didn't bother me, but I'm not particularly critical of anything without lyrics.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice work Steve! I was going to mention the knife, but saw someone already did that and you already replied...makes great sense, sometimes I forget Im not the typical audience.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 30, 2014)

Yea, we actully recorded a section comparing knives, but I decided to leave it out since the video was already getting long.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 30, 2014)

The Market guy stated it is mandatory to freeze the fish (FDA requires it as well), but many sushi bars skirt this and serve never frozen fish.


----------



## Vesteroid (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nice, if I could ever find quality fish I would love to try this


----------



## Clarence (Sep 11, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> Very nice, if I could ever find quality fish I would love to try this



This is why eating raw fish was a lot less common in the past than it is today. You'd have to live near the coast (Edomae sushi vs Kyoto sushi).

Even now sashimi-grade fish is pretty much beyond my reach


----------

